# TurnaboutVox is fair play...



## Jos

View attachment 31147


Here's my very own thread on this wonderful label. I got to know it when I was about 15 or 16, and always enjoyed the fact that they published not only the "big" works, the iron-repertoire, but also the more obscure stuff. Weird things like Mozart's concerto for glassharmonica or chambermusic that is seldomly seen on records, or work by lesser known composers.
Also the artwork on the covers is often fantastic, I'm especially fond of the drawings of Gitta Mallasz, but there are lots of other great covers.
The playing of the featured musicians always expresses great joy and dedication. There are some great names to be found: Brendel, Casals, Ricci to name a few , but the ones that stayed outsider the big arena are also great musicians.

Don't know how big their catalogue is but it's huge!
There are a little over a hundred albums in my collection and I intend to post about them randomly, unless someone makes a good case for another approach.
Please feel free to post your own issues of Vox, or backgroundinfo on the music, but please stick to the label of Vox and it's imprints Turnabout and Candide. If you want more info on a particular album, just let me know.
This might well become the Vox-reference thread

Hope you all enjoy it, I know at least one member who will ......

For starters; one that has been in my collection for a very, very long time:
Mozart pianoconcerti no 17 in G major, k.453 and no 19 in F major, k.459
Alfred Brendel with the orchestra of the Vienna Volksoper

View attachment 31148


Happy X-mass everybody!

Cheers,
Jos


----------



## Ukko

Candide gave us several recordings by Michael Ponti and various orchestras of music by otherwise unrecorded composers. It was a very good thing they did.


----------



## joen_cph

Yes, there were a lot of interesting releases on Turnabout and its secondary labels Candide, Vox Box, and Vox Cum Laude, with a good deal of material being issued in big LP sets from Murray Hill too, albeit often with less successful surfaces there.

Some musical highlights from these labels are IMO:

- Ponti´s and other pianists´ recordings of rare piano concertos and piano works (pianists like Dosse, Kentner etc.)
- Ponti´s recordings of Tchaikovsky´s, Rachmaninov´s and Scriabin´s complete piano music;
- Candide´s and Turnabout´s releases of 20th Century repertoire (Messiaen "Quatuor" & "Le Merle Noir"; Thome´s album with ensemble works by Crumb and Dlugoszewski; the releases of Rochberg´s Piano Trio, Henze´s violin Concerto, etc.
- Brendel´s early Liszt releases, such as "Malediction" with Gielen.

And yes, Turnabout also employed some interesting LP cover designers; among the most prominent were

_Gitta Mallasz_, a Hungarian emigré already mentioned, who later became know via a popular book telling about her conversations with angels (...); she worked in a variety of styles (the Mozart/Brendel above could very well be her design); I´ve got 7 of hers. Here´s Monteverdi´s "Tandredi e Clorinda" conducted by Kehr:









_Herbert Norton Rogoff_, probably the most interesting and stylistically varied; I´ve got 19 cover designs by him on various labels, including this Pythonesque design for an album with the Klien Piano Duo









and this with Nielsen´s 6th + Sibelius violin works:









_John Trotta_ is mostly known for his Nonesuch covers, but he also did this Schoenberg Turnabout album, for example:


----------



## Jos

Great to see more covers, thnx Joen !
The Nonesuch label is nice too, a bit similar in athmosphere to Turnabout, but for some reason I don't come across them very often.

Ernest Bloch, suite Hebraique
Paul Hindemith, der Schwanendreher
Frank Martin, Sonata da chiesa

Marcus Thompson, Viola and Viola d'amore
M.I.T. Symphonyorchestra, David Epstein conductor
View attachment 31154


Ysaye
6 Sonatas for violin solo, opus 27
Ruggiero Ricci, violin
View attachment 31155


Btw and off topic: how can I get the pictures a little bigger? I'm using the onboard uploader (great feature, every board should have one !!) and use the iPad to take the snapshots. Thnx.

Cheers,
Jos


----------



## SimonNZ

I'm in - I love the work Turnabout did back in the day, especially the Medieval and Renaissance releases.

Here's one I played just yesterday:


----------



## SimonNZ

Jos - i don't know about Ipads, but if you do a google images search and find a cover you like and a size you like you can have it show like the one above (which was 500x500) by not using the uploader but typing


----------



## Jos

Thank you, Simon, I'll give it a try. 

Cheers,
Jos


----------



## Jos

Had forgotten what a great pianoconcerto Lalo has written, although the theme popped right back into my head when I dropped the needle. This one has been left unplayed for too long.

Marylene Dosse, piano
Stuttgart Philharmonic Orchestra, Matthias Kuntzsch

Pierne, pianoconcerto in Cmajor
Lalo, pianoconcerto in Fminor
View attachment 31178


Schubert, string quintet in Cmajor, opus 163. Live recording

Pablo Casals, 1st cello
Sandor Vegh, 1st violin
Sandor Zoldy, 2nd violin
Gyorgy Janzer, Viola
Paul Szabo, 2nd cello
View attachment 31180


Handel, concerti grossi, opus 3

Mainz Chamber Orchestra, Günter Kehr
6 concerti, lesser known than the 12 from opus 6, but very enjoyable baroque music. Very fitting for bankholiday!
View attachment 31181


GIovanni Paisiello, pianoconcert in Cmajor
Karl Stamitz, pianoconcert in Fmajor

Felicja Blumental, piano
Württemberg Chamber Orchestra, Heilbronn, Jorg Faerber

View attachment 31182


That will keep me going today!

Cheers,
Jos


----------



## stevenski

Yes, Vox labels: what a collection!I don't know , I have maybe 300 maybe 600 Vox/Turnabouts/Candides. Do people know Vox has been re-incarnated as Musical Concepts and many of these elderly issues are stil available;eg they fairly recently re-released the Ponti complete Rachmaninov piano solo and duet musiconti and Leonardy. I think they also do cd-rs of old issues on demand. The art-work, yes fab: kitsch if not camp, often. I have every Vox Ponti made, Lp and cd re-issue(including the two Schumann Intro and Allegros , never re-released, that I know of, on cd. These are some of the most exciting performances(still!) of the Romantic Piano Concerti, where Hyperion picked up the thread, had sometimes better orchestras but rarely if ever had the same joie-de-vivre of Ponti et al(Dosse, Kyriackou,Blumenthal, Rose,Keller, List). Any other favourites?
Steve.ps thx for starting this thread


----------



## Jos

Dvorak Slavonic Dances
Opus 46 & 72 for piano four-hands/ Alfred Brendel and Walter Klien

View attachment 31259


Cheers,
Jos


----------



## Jos

Bach, the Goldberg variations
Martin Galling
This is the mono-pressing, there is also one in stereo.
View attachment 31266


Joseph Haydn
Mass in times of war / Missa in tempore belli aka Paukenmesse
Vienna Chamber Choir and Chamber Orchestra of Vienna Symphony, cond. Hans Gillesberger
View attachment 31267


Cheers,
Jos


----------



## SimonNZ

Oh yeah...lots of interesting "four hands" albums on Turnabout. 

And I could have sworn I had and interesting Debussy one of his own four hands reductions from his orchestral works, but I don't seem to be able to find it now..


----------



## SimonNZ

This is the album that first made me sit up and take notice of the label:


----------



## Katie

I picked up this 5-LP set at a yard sale this summer for $2.00 - flawless play and the heaviest vinyl in my collection...(indeed I rescued it from the July sun {{shudder}})/K


----------



## Vasks

Here's a pic of some of my favs in my LP collection:


----------



## SimonNZ

Two of those appear to be in a series called "The Contemporary Composer In The USA". I don't think I've ever seen that before. Does anyone know of any other releases in that series?

Also: love the Taras Bulba cover


----------



## Vasks

Here's 3 more I have


----------



## SimonNZ

Fascinating! I had no idea. Thanks for the heads-up!


----------



## Jos

Electronic music
John Cage, Luciano Berio, Ilhan Mimaroglu
More soundregistration of a performance-artpiece than music, imo. A bit too arty, pretentious even.
Doesn't get played at all. I keep it as appreciation to what came later in the electronicsscene (be it more in the popculture) that I really do like. These guys were the pioneers, the avant garde, they paved the way. (And many others, ofcourse)
View attachment 31333


Boccherini
Stringquintets opus 13 no 5 and opus 47 no 1
Elegant !
View attachment 31334


Haydn
"Echo" sextet for two groups of 2 violinists and Cello
"Birthday" divertimento for flute, oboe, 2 violins, cello, double-bass and harpsichord
Susanne Lautenbacher et al.
Young and joyful divertimento from the court of the Esterhazy's. Dated around 1760
Very "stereo", you know; question/answer, left right. A fair bit of echo in the recording
View attachment 31335


Cheers,
Jos


----------



## Jos

View attachment 31395

Mozart,
Concerto for flute and harp K.299 Jean Patero, flute ; Helga Storck, harp
Fantasia for mechanical organ K.608 Helmuth Rilling
Adagio for glass harmonica solo K.617a Bruno Hoffmann

The sound of the glassharmonica in some parts reminds me a bit of a theremin.
The interest of the Mozart family in the glassharmonica was powerfully stimulated by Dr. Franz Anton Mesmer (1734-1814), the famous hypnotist from whom the "mesmerism" was derived. In a letter from Leopold to his wife: "do you know that Herr von Mesmer plays Miss Davies harmonica unusually well......"
Got to love those linernotes

Cheers,
Jos


----------



## Jos

Accidental double posting, sorry

Cheers,
Jos


----------



## joen_cph

A few more "contemporary composer"- releases:

















I don´t have these (some great covers there):


----------



## joen_cph

And ...


----------



## Jos

Great covers, never seen them in this style.
Iirc SimonNZ played a lot of George Crumb lately (see "current listening") , nice to see him showing up here !
Very nice cover-artwork, some look like these fluidslides from the 60's/70's, thanks for posting them, Joen. Do you know what year these were published?

@stevenski; 300 issues or more of TurnaboutVoxCandide !! That is an impressive collection. Feel free to post a few of your favourites! I'd love to find out more about this label.

Cheers,
Jos


----------



## Jos

Joseph Haydn,
Symphony no.31 in D major, "hornsignal"
Symphony no.59 in A major, "fire"

Bach-collegium Stuttgart, Helmuth Rilling. 1966

Nice Haydn symphonies, but aren't they all? The "hornsignal" seems more concertante with lots of soloparts for various Instruments, violins, horns (obviously), flute, cello
Did Haydn (nick-)name all of his many symphonys? I have quite a few of them and they all seem to have a name attached; la reine, the philosopher, schoolteacher, Maria Theresia, etc . Food for a new thread...?
View attachment 31428

Cheers,
Jos


----------



## SimonNZ

Jos said:


> Did Haydn (nick-)name all of his many symphonys? I have quite a few of them and they all seem to have a name attached; la reine, the philosopher, schoolteacher, Maria Theresia, etc . Food for a new thread...?


Depending on what you count as an official nickname there's about thirty with titles (Neville Marriner has 29 in his box of Haydn "Name" Symphonies), and I can't swear to it but believe that while he didn't assign any titles himself he wasn't against the popular practice.

edit: actually a new thread we we all come to a consensus about the best titles for the other 74-ish could be a lot of fun.


----------



## Jos

> edit: actually a new thread we we all come to a consensus about the best titles for the other 74-ish could be a lot of fun.


Great idea, I'll check if I've got one that is (yet) unnamed.
I have a few from that Marinner/aosmitf box. Especially fond of "the philosopher", it has a slow(andante) part that I find very moving.

Cheers
Jos


----------



## stevenski

Jos, I will get a collection of pics of Turnabout/Vox/candide sleeves together; like tapestry lol. How do u upload pix?Nice to see people's enthusiasm for this sometimes derided label but which took so many risks with repertoire and , in fact, in the 80s was famous for its audiophile sound (in some of the U.S orchestras recordings). There is a 3 cd history of Vox available still; some great names: Ponti, Kentner, Nouvaes, Brendel,Klemperer, Rosbaud, Klien etc etc. Musical concepts also produce Regis records, another independent; and deserve support in their resurgence; we owe Vox a huge debt(and I have no commercial interests in them lol). there were also "Vox Boxes"(LPs then cds) of stuff like the complete piano and orchestra music of Gottschalk, complete Wagner piano music {sic!}, complete Saint-Saens orchestral music; and , on cd, 7 collections of Romantic piano concerti, which Brilliant got the rights of to make a huge box of Romantic piano concerti mainly from Vox, predominantly Ponti , sources; all very cheap on Amazon etc; and many many of the LPs are in Ebay!Steve


----------



## Jos

Hi Steve,
Thanks for chiming in. As you I'm pleasantly surprised to see more enthousiasts for these records. 

Uploading is a breeze: this forum has an "onboard uploader", so no need for photobucket or tinypics or what have you, just click the 3rd icon from the right in the replysection and presto, straight from your computer or Pad. 

I have a "vox-box" of Dvorak chambermusic, a Haendel concerti grossi and some mandolinbaroquestuff. They will all show up in this thread. They did indeed took risks by publishing these unknown pieces, and I have also heard them being ridiculed, mostly by audiophools because the recordings wouldn't be the nec plus ultra. Can't say that I've came across a really bad one in all those years. 
Looking forward to your picture and other input !

Cheers,
Jos


----------



## SimonNZ

stevenski said:


> Nice to see people's enthusiasm for this sometimes derided label


That reminds me that when I first started collecting them the owner of a secondhand record store told me he remembers them being dismissed as "cheap". Just as with Naxos in more recent times, it doesn't seem to matter how many great reviews or awards a label gets, its hard to shake off the stigma of affordability.


----------



## SimonNZ

Here's a few I've pulled out for another listen in the next few days:


----------



## SimonNZ

and a few more...


----------



## SimonNZ

and also a Vox Box I was delighted to find on a holiday in Adelaide a couple of years ago:

"A Comprehensive Selection From The Fitzwilliam Virginal Book" (3lps)


----------



## Jos

View attachment 31652


Bizet, te deum. (Recorded may 1977)
Poulenc, Gloria. (Recorded december 1976)

Philharmonia Vocal Ensemble
Stuttgart Philharmonica Orchestra, Hans Zanotelli, conductor

Kari Lovaas, soprano
Siegfried Jerusalem, tenor

What a way to start the new year !! Listened to another rendition a week ago(beautiful too!) but prefer this one.

A very good 2014 for all the Turnaboutlovers, may you find lots of gems on your vinylhunts !

Cheers,
Jos


----------



## Jos

View attachment 31703

Here we have one that might be responsible for the cheapie image of Vox. I suspect this is a "bought in" old sovietrecording, so for that we can't really blame Vox. I have an "Aeterna" pressing from WTC, also by Richter, and that is not the best recording either (although still very enjoyable and often played, a sort of "timemachine")
What we can blame them for is doctoring the sound, pardon me, "electronically reprocessed to simulate stereo" and for pressing it on such very thin vinyl, this is almost a flexidisc!
They get away with it because Richter is playing!

Cheers,
Jos


----------



## Jos

View attachment 31705

Vivaldi, Gloria

Pro Musica Choir and Orchestra, Stuttgart. Conductor: Marcel Couraud
Friederike Sailer, soprano
Margarethe Bence, alto

Mozart; Exsultate, Jubilate. (K.165)
Benedictus sit Deus. (K.117)

Vienna Oratoria Choir
Pro Musica Orchestra, conductor: Ferdinand Grossmann
Marguerita Lavergne, soprano

The motet "Exsultate, Jubilate", composed in January 1773 in Milan, is a ray of sunshine, total happiness. As you would have guessed from the title.......Very fitting for this new beginning, it feels like spring down here! 12 degrees Celcius !!

Cheers,
Jos


----------



## Jos

View attachment 31722


The Dumka trio
With Walther Gerhart, Viola and John Willison, second violin in the bagatelles

Chambermusic by Dvorak is always a pleasure, and this issue is no exception.
I had forgotten how nice the "Bagatelles for harmonium, two violins & cello"' B.79, opus 47 are. Especially the first one; almost pure poppy folkmusic by an indi-band like fleetfoxes (Iirc they actually do use a harmonium in their songs)

Cheers,
Jos


----------



## Vasks

Jos said:


> View attachment 31705


I've got that one!!


----------



## stevenski

The Bizet a lovely, majestic tuneful work; reminds me of Puccini's early Mass, with its jaunty GloriaSteve


----------



## Jos

View attachment 31753


Bartok, pianoconcerto no.2
Gyorgy Sandor, piano
Vienna Symphony, Michael Gielen

Sonata for two pianos and percussion

Vox often issued both a stereo and a mono pressing, transitional period I imagine.
From this one I have the mono-version.

View attachment 31755


More Bartok, again Sonata for two pianos and percussion
This one with Brendel at the piano, recording from 1956.

Music for strings, percussion and celesta.
Pro Musica Orchestra, Stuttgart, conductor: Rolf Reinhardt

View attachment 31756


Prokofiev
Sinfonia concertante for cello
Laszlo Varga, cello
Piano concerto 1
Gabriel tacchino, piano

Cheers,
Jos


----------



## Jos

> I've got that one!!


Yep Vasks, I've spotted a few familiar ones too!
No problem, their catalogue is big enough to keep this thread going for the whole of 2014:lol:

Cheers,
Jos


----------



## SimonNZ

Heh, I've got the Vivaldi Gloria one as well. I think I might make a policy of having another listen to any lp I've got that gets posted here.


----------



## Jos

SimonNZ said:


> Heh, I've got the Vivaldi Gloria one as well. I think I might make a policy of having another listen to any lp I've got that gets posted here.


Great idea, Simon.
I'm listening to the albums prior to posting them here, some I haven't heard in years !!

Cheers,
Jos


----------



## Jos

Went to the 2nd hand store today and found three Vox albums.
Only cleaned and played the Mozart. That was actually one of the first pieces of classical music I heard: my parents had the clarinetconcerto in their collection. And ofcourse the Jupitersymph. with horrible '70s cover
Anyways, here's what I scored

View attachment 31819

Mozart, clarinetconcerto in A
Quintet for clarinet and strings

Jost Michaels
Westfalisches Symphonieorchester, dir. Hubert Reichert
Le Quatuor Endres

View attachment 31820

Rimsky-Korsakov 
Fairly Tale, Christmass Eve suite, ouverture on Russian themes

Bochum Symphony, Othmar Maga

View attachment 31821

This one might well be a bit too specialized for me, but I will give it a go.

16th Century French Organ Music
Attaignant and Jean Titelouze

Obscure (to me) and very old stuff. Can't figure out who wrote what, some is anonymous, but published by Attaignant, some works are attributed. Must read linernotes more attentive.

This is a 1968 production from England. On the back of the cover Decca house in London is credited. Was Turnabout associated with Decca at some time? The innersleeve is a printed Decca one. Replaced, coincidence....?

Cheers,
Jos


----------



## Jos

View attachment 31864


Opera paraphrases for violin and Orchestra
Wieniawski, Sarasate, Paganini, Ernst

Ruggiero Ricci, violinist
Orchestra of Radio Luxembourg, Louis de Froment

A Proustian afternoon ! Have this album over 30 years, when my friend and myself started discovering classical music we bought lots of records. This one was played sooo often. My mate played the violin and we were "fans" of Ricci, and Paganini! Virtuoso stuff.
A great album with familiar operathemes. Ricci plays them with bravado, but can be lyrical too.
An album I would heartily recommend for everybody who is just getting "into" classical, but enjoyable for experienced listeners too.
Festive!

Cheers,
Jos

PS, this cover clearly mentiones Turnabout as a subsidiary of Decca.


----------



## stevenski

Think decca PRESSED(?and issued) Turnabout in Uk for a while in 70s. My mosaic of Turnabout covers will(attempt to !) appear soonlol; lovely thread; thanks Jos for so much sharing-a la rechereche indeedturnabout used to be 99p in Woolworths. Steve


----------



## stevenski

I will have a go at inserting (most of ) my Vox/Turnabout Blumenthal collection!Steve


----------



## stevenski

The one with the light shone on it is Vogler:Variations on Marlborough Air. The Stamitz etc is very early mono UK Turnabout(pre Decca pressings); the Czerny/Field is early/mid 80s I think, last legs of Turnabout(on LP; they resurfaced in 90s on cd), US version when Vox taken over by Moss Music(then later by SPJ); the Kuhlau etc is US Turnabout 70s,; the Rach/Tchaik is very early Vox stereo, 1959;the Vogler/Hoffmeister is US Turnabout(probably 70s); and the Kozeluch etc is Decca pressed but Vox produced Turnabout, 70s. I have somewhere a lovely performance of the veautiful Paderewski PC by Blumenthal, also Turnabout. Michael Ponti collection next(less obscure than these!). I also found a sleeveless mid 50s-ish Vox of Blumenthal in the Chopin Scherzi(mono). I would recommend the "50 years of Vox" cds which contain a booklet with the colourful story of Vox records and 3 cds of some marvellous performances. Steve


----------



## Jos

View attachment 31974

Bernard Stavenhagen, pianoconcerto opus 4 (1890's ?)
Christian Sinding, pianoconcerto (1869)

Rolland Keller, piano
Berlin Symphony Orchestra, Jorg Faerber

Late romantic, a bit heavy to my taste. Big orchestral parts , horns ,trombones , hefty piano chords.
In all: a bit much. 
World première recording from 1978 on the Candidelabel. And a very good recording at that!

Cheers,
Jos


----------



## SimonNZ

The John Field Concerto recording above reminds me that its been a while since I've played Mary Louise Boehm's two lps of the Nocturnes:


----------



## stevenski

Wow; the Stavenhagen; that's a rarity!Love the last chord lol; whole piece a real barnstormer. And Mary Louise Boehm; not sure if O have those Field Nocturnes(envious!)Keep them coming; and see this blog post for another obscure and sometimes delightful, sometimes excruciating, set of labels!Stevehttp://decayetude.wordpress.com/2012/12/24/joyce-and-barrys-pastand-pseudonymous-uncannybargain-60s-classical-vinyl-in-the-light-of-the-bbc-drama-loving-miss-hattowritten-by-victoria-wood-psychovinylophiliac-geography-by-steven-b/


----------



## stevenski

Verdicts hitherto:Blumenthal Stamitz: Mozartian, nice tune in slow movement; good orchestra: Wurrtemberg Chamber (of the Boyce Symphonies -a classic Turnabout- fame!)Rach 2;bog standard; but she struggles in fast main theme of finale. Any more pics?Steve


----------



## Jos

stevenski said:


> Any more pics?Steve


Yes please !!

View attachment 32035

Vivaldi; La fida ninfa (abridged)
Chamber Orchestra
Members of the Opera, Milan. 
Director: Raffaello Monterosso

I know way too little about opera to comment, but enjoyed listening to it.
Lovers in all sorts of difficulties, but everything ends well....
Don't know how long the full version is but these 52 minutes were nice.

Cheers,
Jos

.


----------



## Jos

View attachment 32039


Telemann,
Suite for Viola da gamba
Concerto's for alto

The coverdesign/layout is Candide-style
The lettering on the cover and on the label are completely different from any other but say "Vox" with an additional "musicalis"
The names of S. Lautenbacher and J. Faebrer are familiar. Yet another Vox imprint ? At least 16 in this series.
French production.
Lovely deep sound from the altoviolins.

Cheers,
Jos


----------



## Jos

View attachment 32044


Carl Maria von Weber
Grand Potpourri for cello & Orchestra Opus 20

Franz Danzi
Cello Concerto in E minor

Thomas Blees, cello
Berlin Symphony Orchestra, C.A. Bunte, conductor.

Late classical but with the Romantic period already shining through.
Very pleasant, especially the larghetto from Danzi's concerto.

Cheers,
Jos


----------



## stevenski

whaoh keep them coming lol; the Vivaldi one I never seen; rare! Cum libris was a later Vox incarnation/variant.; or was that cum laude?; yes they had different nomenclature in different countries; continually re-inventing themselves; what a company Is the Vivaldi a very old turnabout?; think they started in 1966.Steve


----------



## Jos

I'll check for any dates on that Vivaldi, Steve.
Sometimes they drown you with all sorts of info, on others there is no extra-musical info to be found.

More to come, watch this space !! 

Cheers,
jos


----------



## SimonNZ

It just occurred to me that I used to have a Vox Box of La Fida Ninfa, which must have been the set that Turnabout was taken from. Unfortunately the box I found had a very clothy case that had got mold into it and was quite smelly, so I just played it a couple of times then let it go.


----------



## millionrainbows

Thanks to joen_cph for posting those cover images. The "electronic music" one was the only existing recording of John Cage's Fontana Mix for many years.

Another "famous" release (for me, anyway) was Richter playing the Debussy Preludes Book II, recorded live in 1967 in Spoleto. It had a verdant impressionistic cover image. I loved that one for many years. It's now out on CD as "Richter in Spoleto."


----------



## millionrainbows

SimonNZ said:


> That reminds me that when I first started collecting them the owner of a secondhand record store told me he remembers them being dismissed as "cheap". Just as with Naxos in more recent times, it doesn't seem to matter how many great reviews or awards a label gets, its hard to shake off the stigma of affordability.


I used to buy them at K-Mart, in the cut-out bins. Vox & its afilliated labels were a budget label. Sometimes the pressings weren't that great. But there was music on there which would never have seen the light of day otherwise.


----------



## Jos

View attachment 32154


A voxbox !

Handel
Concerti grossi opus 6
Pro arte orchestra, Munich, Kurt Redel, 1960

German composer, living in England for a large part of his life, writing music in perfect Italian style ! If Europe ever will become truly one, I know who I'll favour for the soundtrack
Recording seems a bit "on edge" ( if that makes any sense...), struggling with the tutti's a bit ( or a new needle is due, been playing an absurd amount of records lately, thanks to TC...)
Absolutely fantastic music !

Cheers,
Jos


----------



## Jos

stevenski said:


> Http://decayetude.wordpress.com/2012/12/24/joyce-and-barrys-pastand-pseudonymous-uncannybargain-60s-classical-vinyl-in-the-light-of-the-bbc-drama-loving-miss-hattowritten-by-victoria-wood-psychovinylophiliac-geography-by-steven-b/


Hey Steve,

Just checked out your blog. Wow, that is a lot of reading !
I'm a bit of an "urban decay"-lover myself so I enjoyed reading about that. Places with no reason to exist, plenty of those, I guess....Berlin is the place for urban decay, and Detroit ofcourse.
I'll post a link (when and if I can find it) to a Berlin artfotographer who did some amazing work. Still regret not buying some of his pictures when I was there.
Here's another link to fanatic hunting for obscure vinyl, not classical but you might enjoy it.
http://snapcrackleandpops.blogspot.nl
The sound of worn grooves :lol:

Must be of , turnabout records are waiting to be played....!

Cheers,
Jos


----------



## Jos

View attachment 32295


Pianoconcerti
Manfredini, concerto in B flat major
Platti, concerto no2 in C minor
Paisiello, concerto in F major

Felicja Blumental , piano

Lesser Gods from the classical era, Platti is a bit earlier. Enjoyable, as are the linernotes! 
"Paisiellos compositions are relatively primitive. There is however, a poignance, a directness, and a kind of "noble simplicity" about his works....." 
All these concerto's were probably written for Royal amateur musicians. Not too demanding but nicely sounding.

My personal favourite is the adagio in the Platti-concerto.
Nicely ornamented and with a touch of melancholia.

Cheers,
Jos


----------



## Jos

View attachment 32428


Karl Ditters von Dittersdorf
Concerto for double bass and Orchestra in E Major
Sinfonia concertante in D Major
Concerto for harp and Orchestra in A major

The writers of linernotes for Turnabout were more sophisticated in their wording than my "lesser Gods", Di minorum gentium (Gods of minor stock), and that is a quote from this album! Everything in a pleasant Mozartian spirit but double-bass as a solo instrument....?
Apologies to all double-bass players but it sounds very handicapped. Just not fast enough, not snappy, a bit clumsy, really. And sometimes like the thing is out of tune.
Like going to a performance at the local musicschool by the "challenged". Sorry, no disrespect intended.
Images of yogi-bear. A keeper for collectors-sake.
Harpconcerto is a little better.
Cheers,
Jos


----------



## Jos

Two oldies from Vox "club"

View attachment 32603


Symphonie fantastique, Berlioz
Bamberger symphoniker, Jonel Perlea 
1959

View attachment 32604


Pianoconcerto 5 "the emperor", Beethoven
F. Wuhrer, pianist
Pro Musica orchester, H. Hollreiser.
1960


----------



## stevenski

lol Jos, u going to town on these; fab I have an especially odd voxBox of a handel oratorio, maybe Belshazzar with Dessof conducting Choir of the air or similar; will have to look out; is very strange; massed forces and strange brass noises.I have the Perlea fantastique in a different incarnation; didn't know there was a Vox club lol; bless them!An interesting one I have is Wuhrer playing Rubinstein(Anton) 4th piano Concerto, very early 50s. Do u know what, I am not at all sure if I have the felicja Platti etc(envious!). The Dittersdorf cover art is camp even for Turnabout lol. thx for looking at my blog, Jos; and I would love the link on berlin decaying stuff when u find it. PS do u like Michael Ponti's playing and pps u read any WG sebald talking re Germany and decaying buildings; his books changed my life. Another montage to follow when I get time lol. Great discussion. Thankstake care


----------



## Jos

View attachment 35048


Music at Versailles. Very "courtly", Dances for the aristocracy at those days. Pleasant, no more no less.

Cheers,
Jos


----------



## Ukko

Hummel - Fantasy in g for Viola, Strings and Two Clarinets (1822) originally published with the title "Potpourri".
Haydn (Michael) - Concerto in C for Harpsichord and Viola, with 2 Violins, Viola Ripieno and Bass. The Wallfisch Duo is Ernst on viola and Lory on harpsichord. Both works with the Würtemberg Chamber Orchestra/Jörg Faerber.









The artwork really is tilted on the jacket, as shown here.

The Hummel is a medley based on Don Ottavio's aria _Il mio tesoro_ from act 2 of Mozart's Don Giovanni. This Hummel recording - and the jacket artwork - was issued on CD, coupled with a Cramer concerto. A link to the amazon.com mp3 version:

http://www.amazon.com/Cramer-Concer...1-3-catcorr&keywords=Hummel+fantasy+for+viola


----------



## JohnD

SimonNZ said:


> and also a Vox Box I was delighted to find on a holiday in Adelaide a couple of years ago:
> 
> "A Comprehensive Selection From The Fitzwilliam Virginal Book" (3lps)


I've got this vinyl box and also the CD set, and both sound really good.


----------



## JohnD

joen_cph said:


> Yes, there were a lot of interesting releases on Turnabout and its secondary labels Candide, Vox Box, and Vox Cum Laude, with a good deal of material being issued in big LP sets from Murray Hill too, albeit often with less successful surfaces there.
> 
> _John Trotta_ is mostly known for his Nonesuch covers, but he also did this Schoenberg Turnabout album, for example:
> 
> View attachment 31152


I've got a Berg string quartet album with the same exact cover. Mastered by Rudy Van Gelder!


----------



## Jos

Nice one, John, and welcome to the forum! 
I never knew that Rudy van Gelder mastered classical music, let alone on Turnabout. 
Love to know more about your collection, so please do post more !
I'll pick up the thread soon, currently renovating bathroom, so not much vinylspinning for me the next two weeks

Cheers,
Jos


----------



## JohnD

Jos said:


> Nice one, John, and welcome to the forum!
> *I never knew that Rudy van Gelder mastered classical music*, let alone on Turnabout.
> Love to know more about your collection, so please do post more !
> I'll pick up the thread soon, currently renovating bathroom, so not much vinylspinning for me the next two weeks:
> Cheers,
> Jos


Hi! Thanks for your welcoming reply. I'm loving this thread.


----------



## JohnD

View attachment 36866


I don't think anyone has posted a photo of this Pierre Boulez album. I bought my copy back in 1969 at Sam Goody's because Frank Zappa mentioned it in a "My Favorite Records" column in _Hit Parader_ magazine.


----------



## dgee

I had no idea! SOOOOO digging the covers - especially of the more modern ones!!


----------



## Ukko

Jos said:


> View attachment 32295
> 
> 
> Pianoconcerti
> Manfredini, concerto in B flat major
> Platti, concerto no2 in C minor
> Paisiello, concerto in F major
> 
> Felicja Blumental , piano
> 
> Lesser Gods from the classical era, Platti is a bit earlier. Enjoyable, as are the linernotes!
> "Paisiellos compositions are relatively primitive. There is however, a poignance, a directness, and a kind of "noble simplicity" about his works....."
> All these concerto's were probably written for Royal amateur musicians. Not too demanding but nicely sounding.
> 
> My personal favourite is the adagio in the Platti-concerto.
> Nicely ornamented and with a touch of melancholia.
> 
> Cheers,
> Jos


I haven't heard this recording, just wondering... Blumental was the performer on some terrible sounding records; was this one of them?


----------



## SimonNZ

A little treat at the secondhand store today: all six lps of Peter Frankl playing Debussy's solo piano works. I've got plenty of Debussy on cd, but these were selling for a dollar each... so why not?


----------



## moody

Ukko said:


> I haven't heard this recording, just wondering... Blumental was the performer on some terrible sounding records; was this one of them?


But that was the record company's fault,nothing wrong with her.
I had her family after me trying to buy all my recordings of her but I said that I wouldn't part with them.
I see that Brana Records now have these recordings and have refurbished them.


----------



## Ukko

moody said:


> But that was the record company's fault,nothing wrong with her.
> I had her family after me trying to buy all my recordings of her but I said that I wouldn't part with them.
> I see that Brana Records now have these recordings and have refurbished them.


The recording engineering faults were particularly annoying, because she performed (with various orchestras) quite a few concertos not in anyone's standard repertoire, by some of that crowd of 19th C. pianist/composers - mostly concertos that slipped by Ponti's notice, eh?


----------



## Vasks

View attachment 36866


LOL! I just tossed that LP in the trash a few months ago as the pressing was pretty crappy. I had to listen thru too many pops and clicks to hear the instruments.


----------



## Jos

View attachment 37662
View attachment 37662


Hummel, pianoconcerto and double concerto.

Firmly rooted in the classical era, but in the pianoconcerto I think I've heard some romantic knocking on the door.
Very enjoyable concerto's.
Galling and Lautenbacher are familiar names and performing very well on these recordings.

Cheers,
Jos

Ps, Ukko, I will listen to the pianoconcerto's played by Blumenthal again and report back. Haven't got much time for close listening these days because of the horrors of bathroomrenovation. Almost done, thank God.


----------



## SimonNZ

A few unexpected Turnabout / Candide treats from the secondhand store today:

"Electronic Music Vol.IV"










Stockhausen's Prozession










and a couple of Passion settings by Christoph Demantius and Leonhard Lachner

(the only image I can find is too large, so I'll just link to it):

http://www.plade-klassikeren.dk/mediafiles/images/Demantius.%20Prophecy%20of%20the%20Sufferings%20and%20Dead%20of%20Jesus%20C%20f.jpg


----------



## Jos

Great finds, Simon. Hope you enjoy them.

This one was featured in the "stepping stone" thread some time ago.
Mozart, posthorn serenade and serenata notturna.

kammerorchester der Wienerfestspiele, Wilfried bottcher, conductor.

Cheers,
Jos

View attachment 38197


----------



## SimonNZ

A couple more recent acquisitions:



















sigh...somehow I have to get back to using my own photos


----------



## SimonNZ

among the treats at the secondhand store today:


----------



## joen_cph

That last one is one of my favourite issues from the label!


----------



## Jos

View attachment 41734


Here's one for the specialists, somewhat obscure Italian renaissance.

Orazio Vecchi and Adriano Banchieri
Performed by Il nuovo madrigaletto Italiano. 
Emilio Giani, director

Not my cup of tea, but another great example of the incredible variety of music that this company published.

Cheers,
Jos


----------



## Jos

View attachment 41740


A beautiful requiem by Schutz.
First performed in public on the 4th of february 1636 at the burial of Prince Heinrich Posthumus of Reuss who had this work comissioned for the occasion. The prince and the composer were close friends.

Wiener Kammerchor, dir. Hans Gillesberger

1965, French pressing, stereo

Cheers,
Jos


----------



## Jos

View attachment 41819


Music in Prague

Vanhal, viola concerto
Benda, harpsichord concerto

Ernst Wallfisch, viola
Lory Wallfisch, harpsichord
Württemberg Chamber Orchestra, Heilbronn
Jorg Faerber, conductor

American pressing

Don't know why these composers are not more known. Very enjoyable concerto's. This album lands on my turntable quite often.
Vanhal was a Bohemian "vielschreiber", who wrote 100 symphonys, 100 stringquartets, lots of concerto's , 26 masses and lots of chambermusic. This is the only work I have by him, but will buy instantly if I come across a recording of him.

Cheers,
Jos


----------



## Jos

View attachment 42689


Very, very boring cover for this otherwise nice concerto and concertino. Between classical and romantic, enjoyable.

Carl Maria von Weber
Concerto no1 in F minor. (Württemberg Chamber orch. Jorg Faerber)
Concertino in C minor. (Innsbruck symph. orch. Robert Wagner)
Quintet in B flat major for clarinet and strings. (Kohon quartet)

David Glazer, clarinet.

Dutch pressing (eurodisc) , good quality.

This is a Vox, cum laude issue. Turnabout is mentioned on the cover. And it's a product of the Moss Music Group Inc. 
Very untransparent bizznizz, the music industry. If this were an investmentbank, a special committee of investigation would be formed immediately 

Cheers,
Jos


----------



## Jos

Ukko said:


> I haven't heard this recording, just wondering... Blumental was the performer on some terrible sounding records; was this one of them?


@Ukko; as promised some listeningimpressions. I liked the Manfrediniconcerto. It just trundles on without much excitement. One could call it a bit boring, a bit of backgroundmusic. It misses the spark that make Mozart or Haydn so enjoyable. Great for some reading or little chores around the house.
As for the soundquality: I wouldn't go as far as to say "terrible" but it is definitely not one of the best. The piano can be a bit harsh and the highs of the orchestra were sometimes shrieky, a bit. 
N.B. My little system is known for some coloration which dampens the effect of bad recordings. Someone with a more neutral or analytical setup (and better ears !) might well find this recording a bad one.
On a lazy sunday afternoon all TurnaboutVoxes do the trick for me, I'm going through a bunch of them right now! 

Best regards,
Jos


----------



## Ukko

Jos said:


> View attachment 42689
> 
> 
> Very, very boring cover for this otherwise nice concerto and concertino. Between classical and romantic, enjoyable.
> [...]
> Cheers,
> Jos


The cover is not at all boring for me! Those are early clarinets; I'd love to see and (carefully) handle them.


----------



## Jos

View attachment 42692


Highly romantic piano fireworks.

Ferdinand Hiller and Joachim Raff, pianoconcerto's in F Sharp minor, resp. C minor
Orchestra of Radio Luxembourg, conducted by Louis de Froment
Hamburg Symphony, conducted by Richard Kapp
Michael Ponti, piano.

"Today's struggle for civil rights certainly finds its counterpart in the world of music......Hiller and Raff are receiving attention at last and are no longer regarded as anonymous satellites orbiting those more luminous stars who achieved long-range favor."

They don't write linerprose like this anymore !!

Cheers,
Jos


----------



## Jos

Ukko said:


> The cover is not at all boring for me! Those are early clarinets; I'd love to see and (carefully) handle them.


Nothing wrong with the clarinets, but compared to the sparkling and sometimes weird drawings, design and artwork I find this cover a bit dull. 
But things get worse:

View attachment 42698


Cheers,
Jos


----------



## Jos

View attachment 42758


Haydn stringquartets
No 76 in D minor, opus 76,no.2 "quinten"
No 79 in D major, opus 76,no.5

The Hungarian String quartet

1966, British pressing, stereo.

Great performance, lovely quartets. Played more than once the last few days !

Cheers,
Jos


----------



## Jos

View attachment 48423


Hello Turnabout-enthousiasts, it's been a while but I'll revive the thread. 
Here's another Michael Ponti recording. Rachmaninoff, 4 pieces opus 1 and 7 pieces opus 10.
Recording is from 1977, this is a Dutch pressing.

More to come.

Cheers,
Jos


----------



## Jos

View attachment 48693


Bach cantata No4, "Christ lag in todesbanden"
cantate No111, "was Mien Gott will, das g'scheh' allzeit"

View attachment 48694


cantata No212, peasant cantata
cantata No202, wedding cantata

Cheers,
Jos


----------



## Jos

View attachment 48942


here is another Voxbox. 5 records with a mix of Russian masterpieces. A bit heavy on the Tchaikovsky, to my taste.
I was very pleased with the Vocalise by Rachmaninoff. I only have a rendition for violin and piano (Milstein) on cd, so I can only listen to it in the car. 
In this box is a version for orchestra included. Beautiful piece of music.

Cheers,
Jos


----------



## Jos

A series of 6 with Prokofiev's orchestral music. Symphonys and some smaller works like Russian Overture andOverture on Hebrew themes. Unfortunately nr 1 is missing
Played by the National orchestra of the o.r.t.f. , conducted by Jean Martinon.

1974, English pressings

Cover illustration: Prokofiev after a photograph of him 1918. Design by Laurie Richards.


----------



## Vaneyes

My only VOX-related music (CD). It's still a starter.:tiphat:


----------



## SimonNZ

Spotted this one at the secondhand store yesterday. Had to be strong, as I've vowed not to start accumulating vinyl again.


----------



## Jos

I noticed a slight increase in the interest of vinyl on the forum lately. 
Hiss, crackle, pop, cleaning the damn things, setting up the deck, worries about stylus pressure, getting the right pressing, virgin vinyl, 180 grams ? Aaargh :lol:
Here are a few that I enjoyed today !


----------



## Jos

Currently playing


20mb image hosting


----------



## Jos

Just noticed that all my previously posted pics are gone. That realy is too bad because, apart from the wonderful music and performances, one of the raisons d'être of Turnabout Vox are the amazing covers !


----------



## Pugg

Jos said:


> Just noticed that all my previously posted pics are gone. That realy is too bad because, apart from the wonderful music and performances, one of the raisons d'être of Turnabout Vox are the amazing covers !


Are the still in you account at Postimage.org


----------



## Animal the Drummer

Jos said:


> Just noticed that all my previously posted pics are gone. That realy is too bad because, apart from the wonderful music and performances, one of the raisons d'être of Turnabout Vox are the amazing covers !


They haven't gone from my screen.

I remember buying that LP of Mozart piano concertos 6 and 8. They were the last two I needed to complete the set and I could never find them in the shops as I lived in a small town. Then I got sent to London on a training course, _et voilà_.


----------



## Jos

Pugg said:


> Are the still in you account at Postimage.org


Dunno, Pugg. I remembered a message from TC a while ago that I ran out of some allocated space. Can't imagine I took action (I'm usually in denial if a computer asks me to do something) , so this might well be the result.
Things seem okay with Animal the Drummer, so hopefully it's just something to do with my computer; and I've got the original covers anyway


----------



## Pugg

Jos said:


> Dunno, Pugg. I remembered a message from TC a while ago that I ran out of some allocated space. Can't imagine I took action (I'm usually in denial if a computer asks me to do something) , so this might well be the result.
> Things seem okay with Animal the Drummer, so hopefully it's just something to do with my computer; and I've got the original covers anyway


But....if I go yo my account by posimage I can see all the pics I posted in this site, I lost only one from a opera site due trough some sort of misunderstanding.


----------

